# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Folgertech FT-6 - End stop issues

## DarthElias

Not sure if this is the best place for technical questions. If not, please point me in the right direction.My friend and I bought the FT-6 around Nov 2019. After working on it for over a year, we finally have motion. The printer is wired up and responding to commands, but I'm having trouble with the x/y end stops.The printer is using a BTT SKR 1.4 Turbo with TMC2209 drivers, running Marlin 2.0 firmware.M119 shows open and doesn't respond to the endstops being triggered individually. It does respond to both being triggered together. It also changes the state of the Z probe (possibly another issue there.)Folgertech has the switches soldered to a circuit board, which is connected to another circuit board by what I think is cat-5 cable. That is then wired to the motherboard.So, to anyone with experience working on the FT-6, is there an issue with the endstops/circuit board Folgertech includes in their kit?To others who haven't worked on this specific printer, is there something I'm overlooking that I can check?If you want pictures/firmware/whatever, I can get all of that this weekend. Just let me know if I can clarify anything or provide more information.In the meantime, I'll check the wiring again and keep looking for where the problem lies.Thanks in advance for all help and suggestions.

----------

